# Toyota 830, Opinions?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Have a chance to check out a Toyota 830.....

Older machine, but a good starter?

Thanks!

Oh and what about.....
2006 Generations CS-1201 

I also have a line on this machine, but it WAY more money. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

We have used Toyota machines for the past 15 years, and have really been satisfied. Started w/ a 820 (6 needle machine). I think the 830 has the tubular setup, but NOT wide cap field? Make sure it has the Tajima sewing head...Totoya came out w/ a model (I think the 860) that had a Toyota sewing head, and it was a real pain. What is the price? Any warranty?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I TALKED TO A LADY THIS PAST WEEKEND WHO HAS TWO 1 HEAD TOYOTA'S AND PLANS TO BUY A 4 HEAD THIS WEEK. iF BUYING USED JUST BE CAREFUL NOT TO GET SOMEONE ELSE'S PROBLEM. .....JB


----------



## sewinginmd (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi all;

I am posting for the first time today. Just went out to computer fair and purchased 2 PCI 2S/1P serial cards. Now would like to have my wife's EmBird Software connect to it to send files. Problem, how do I test this - which manual or instruction can show me the directions to test.

Thanks

SewinginMD


----------

